# Nearly!...but to scared!



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Was in my local pet store its a bit like [email protected] but its called Acron Pets LTD anyway seen the most lovely wee cute hamster there.. was tempted to buy her...but i am to scared because the last 2 we had from there was wild as anything..:yikes: and would bite you if it had every chance.. and they kids are fritghten to.....So girls with hammys what do i look for in a nice tamish hamster??..because you all look like you got one.. 
Plus what put me off when i go into the store and they handle the hamster they wear gloves!..:sad: put people off dont you think....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be a bit off putting! I think you take your chances with any hamster really...

I would get her anyway!! 

I usually look for a hammie that looks cute and will come near you when you stand at the cage!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks cherrie..

Yeah i know its pot luck really..aww mybe i just dont have the luck like the lotto...
Well she did come up for wee sniff..:blush:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww...I haven't had a nasty hamster yet. I think that they can literally smell fear you know...I am not scared to handle them and they all know who is boss! hehe...you should go back and get her!!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Awww...I haven't had a nasty hamster yet. I think that they can literally smell fear you know...I am not scared to handle them and they all know who is boss! hehe...you should go back and get her!!!!


Yeah mybe that what it is..because i have hasd hammys before and they were lovely..

If she is still there tommorow..then she's will be mine..


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yayyyy


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

did you get her.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

woops sorry just looked at the date lol


----------

